# GlassWare, Tubing and Filters



## webworm (10 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Just about to start setting up my new tank. I've got the following questions

1 - I've got some 12mm glassware, my 12mm filter tubing is a nice tight fit, do I need to do anything to ensure it dosn't come off ?

2 - My current external filter has a 14mm inlet, and 12mm outlet, I've thus far been unable to find a way of getting the 14mm down to 12mm for the glassware.

3 - Are there any recommendations for 12mm double taps ? Is there a dual double tap so I've only got one connection to release for filter maintainance ?

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Nov 2008)

You might be able to rig up a downsizing fitment.  You can get hose step down connectors from 16mm to 12mm.


----------



## webworm (12 Nov 2008)

Going to have to answer my own questions here, perhaps someone could confirm I'm not going mad.

I've got a 60 x 30 x 30 tank that I'm planning to setup, I was going to use my previous filter, a fluval 303, however considering the following points

- Fluval 303 Flow rate will be too high for a 54l aquarium
- Spare parts needed including media, impeller, taps, pipework is heading toward Â£40
- Filter is now over 10 years old, hence would reliability become a problem.

Taking the above into account, I'm looking at a new filter, the only requirement is that it has 12mm in and out pipework to fit with the glasswork I already have.

I'm considering the following.

Fluval 105
Terratec EX600
Eheim 2232
Eheim Ecco Pro 130
Hydor Prime 10

Any recommendations or things I should be considering


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2008)

The Fluval 205 is a good filter IME. I have a 105 on an 11L nano so on your 60L i'd go a size up, if not two!
Eheims are also great IME, i have a 2128 and it's top quality.


----------



## scottturnbull (12 Nov 2008)

Eheim professionals have a detachable adapter. On the 2224 you get two taps on the adapter (good for doing a water change). In the Eheim II-III range, you get one tap controlling both tubes. The 2224 uses 12mm internal diameter hose. I have a 2224 on a 60 cm tank. It's a little under-powered for my liking. Anything stronger, from the Eheim range, uses 16mm internal diameter hose. I can't speak for Fluval.


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Nov 2008)

I use a Tetra tecEX600 on a 60l tank (45x37x37cm), and I love it. Have it on max turnover. The spraybar is just under 18", so just fits along the back of my tank nicely. I can see all plants (including the low level ones) moving in the current all the time.

Your tank is a bit longer than mine, so you'll have to do some experimenting to get a good circulation pattern. Oh, and in the instructions (available online at uk.tetra.de) the internal diameter of the tubing for both EX600 and EX700 is given as 11.3mm, so you should get a nice snug fit.

Haven't used any of the others you're looking at, so can't comment on them.

Mark


----------



## webworm (12 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the input so far......

Can I ask what experience is like for servicing, how easy is it to remove the pipes from the filter, opent the filter, and prime etc.

Have to say the double taps on the Fluval 303 were just a pain.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Nov 2008)

On the Tetratecs all you do is turn the filter off, close the connector valves and then pull the lever on the powerhead part then lift it out of the powerhead.  Then you can just take the cannister away to empty/clean etc.

The prime is easy to use but I never need to.  I just reconnect everything and then open the hose valves and it fills up straight away anyway.  Then I turn it on and give it the usual rock to get any air out and its off and away again.

I would've though your current filter would be OK.  Does it have valvesso you can reduce flow?  If not I would just buy some and fit them into the hoses.  Using a reducer to go from 14 to 12 will reduce some flow anyway.  Can't see the point in buying a new filter when you have one that works fine no matter how old it is.

The larger capacity will also mean you can leave it longer between cleans.

AC


----------



## webworm (12 Nov 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I would've though your current filter would be OK.  Does it have valvesso you can reduce flow?  If not I would just buy some and fit them into the hoses.  Using a reducer to go from 14 to 12 will reduce some flow anyway.  Can't see the point in buying a new filter when you have one that works fine no matter how old it is.
> 
> ...



Here lies part of the problem, replacement double taps for both inlet and outlet is going to be ~Â£20, I'm fairly sure a new impeller, impeller cover and seals are needed thats an additional Â£20. I agree it's going to have a good volume thought.

As I'm reducing the inlet from 14mm to 12mm is this going to cause any problems other than a lower flow rate ?

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## beeky (12 Nov 2008)

I've got a fluval (204 I think) and the pipes come together in one connector. Is this what's called a double tap? I find it a real pain because I can't disconnect one side for cleaning and leave the other, and I can't bring the pipework out of the cabinet unless I disconnect the tubes and then the water runs out on the carpet! With my eheim the tubes were separate with a tap on each so I could disconnect the pipes and bring them out of the top of the cabinet for cleaning.

That probably didn't make any sense, but I would only buy a filter from now on with individual taps and connectors.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Nov 2008)

I have a fluval 205 on my 60l, it gives you 11x turnover (but it lowers because of media etc). George used a 405 on the 60l 'English Summer' he did!


----------



## webworm (12 Nov 2008)

It's sounding to me that I should look at getting the 303 back on-line.

Hopefully some careful hose selection, some boiling water and a bit of patience will get me sorted.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## webworm (19 Nov 2008)

Possibly bad form. But hey.

Just e-mail Hagen, about getting spares for my fluval 303 and they're posting out the parts I need, can't get better than that.


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Nov 2008)

Amazing what they ill do these days since the internet started where they need to keep up their reputations.  They are all fighting for a smaller market at the minute too.

Tetratec did the same for me. lol 

AC


----------



## webworm (22 Nov 2008)

Well, the 12mm tube to 14mm problem has been solved. Thanks to those that suggested a mug of boiling water.

12mm filter tube is now fitted to the 14mm fluval tap.


----------

